

Find Out if You’re a Target in the Biggest U.S. BitTorrent Lawsuit Ever - vabole
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/05/bittorrent-lawsuit-checker/

======
rglover
Want to know if you're involved? Did you download The Expendables? If so, seek
both legal and psychological support. If not, happy torrenting.

------
henryw
Being afraid of something like this is a good reason to start using Netflix.
You have to wait for the disc to get to you, but than you can just rip and
watch it later. Or use newsgroups I guess.

~~~
fondue
My son wanted to see some Wizard movie with Nic Cage in it. Through Tivo I
forked over $2 and was informed we had 48hrs to watch it before our rental
expired. We managed to do that. That was last month.

This month, I'm browsing through my Netflix immediate-watchable list and what
do I see? Yeah, that Nic Cage movie.

------
mike-cardwell
Replaced my IP with 123.123.123.123 in the paste below

    
    
      mike@gum:~$ lynx --dump http://admintools.wired.com:8080/lawsuit_app/check.php
         {"suits":[],"ip":"123.123.123.123","guilty":"false"}
      
      mike@gum:~$

------
dublinclontarf
Retroshare, friend to friend encrypted p2p filesharing, chat, and distributed
forums.

<http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/>

------
heresy
I wonder how many of these we will see before people started using anonymous
prepaid VISA credit cards to purchase non-logging VPN subscriptions from
internet cafes, and then used these VPNs to do downloading.

I imagine trying to track that down would be placed into the too-hard basket.

------
netcan
Isn't there some US case law that discredits presenting IP addresses as
evidence of identity? Anyone know?

~~~
vabole
Here: [http://torrentfreak.com/ip-address-not-a-person-
bittorrent-c...](http://torrentfreak.com/ip-address-not-a-person-bittorrent-
case-judge-says-110503/)

~~~
wattsbaat
Now if only the rulings of the District Court in the Central District of
Illinois applied to US federal law. (I'm not a lawyer, and I have no idea how
things like that work.) Regardless, I've come to expect such little
consistency from the law.

~~~
prayag
I haven't read the judgment but I would think that the judgment can act as a
precedence unless there is a rider associated with it. This probably probably
has nothing to do with Federal/State law. The courts are generally very
specific about consistency in different judgments.

IANAL but just finished a course on cyberlaw and I remember something about
little knowledge and things that are dangerous.

------
nhangen
I don't use torrents anymore, but there was a time when I did, and I would
probably be on this list. Not sure they want to pick a fight with 23k people.

~~~
shii
Yeah, I remember the hullabaloo about some shitty movie about bomb squads in
Iraq last year as well. 5000 in that case. Funnily enough, I did dl that one
and noticed it shares one major fact with the Expendables -- shitty movie
suing pirates. Like someone said earlier, this is turning into a pretty nice
biz model, considering how many must lose their shit and settle for whatever
outrageous fee on receiving the scary letter in the mail.

~~~
nhangen
Agreed. I expected not to be blown away, but wow was it horrid.

------
AndrewMoffat
The top 10 torrents for movie The Expendables on thepiratebay.org still have a
total of 4595 seeders, 500 leechers. Healthy numbers, I wonder if they'll drop
dramatically over the next couple of weeks.

------
xnerdr
This would make an amazing honeypot.

~~~
jrockway
In what way?

------
robotmachine
I don't think I'll be giving Wired my IP. The lawsuit probably has a 'guilty
conscience' clause and I'll be added just for thinking that I might be
involved.

~~~
bricestacey
They know your IP just by visiting their site.

~~~
robotmachine
It is joke. When there is bad news, some people make light. It helps them cope
with reality.

